# DO NOT smoke moldy weed



## bombbudpuffa

Heres a lil article at Erowid.

hxxp://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_writings3.shtml

Change the "xx" to "tt".


----------



## Kupunakane

Geez BBP,

  I can't believe that you found this great post. I hope one of the Mods will make this a sticky, and give you the proper credit for this find, I am blown away totally by this.

Part 1

*Moldy Marijuana, The Straight Dope*
*from High Times*

*May, 1993

* *////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
"HOW TO PRESERVE POT POTENCY...by stopping bugs and fungi 
before they damage your weed," by The Bush Doctor
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Growers taking time to harvest a healthy cornucpoia of cannabis must also carefully watch over their cut crops. In addition to two-legged thieves, myriad bacteria, molds and insects have been known to rip-off your stash while curing, drying, or in the fridge. Avoiding these ubiquitous threats is nearly impossible, but there is a way to lessen their impact. The key is being able to manipulate storage conditions.

A variety of bacteria grow on damp marijuana. Many are deadly. Researchers have found _Klebsiella pneumoniae_, _Enterobacter cloacae_ and _Streptococcus_ (group D) growing in government-supplied reefer. _Salmonella muenchen_ was found in marijuana growing across the Midwest. (Let someone else roll the joints. I don't lick rolling papers anymore!) Under anaerobic conditions (i.e., damp marijuana stored in airtight containers), _Clostridium_ species will rot pot; these are the famous boutlism bacteria.

In addition, a number of bacteria-like Actinomycetes have been identified in confiscated ganja, including _Thermoactinomyces candidus_, _T. vulgaris_, and _Micropolyspora faeni._ These bugs cause allergic reactions (sometimes severe), as well as "Farmer's lung" disease.

Insects in pot are less intense. Growroom critters, such as aphids and spider mites, rarely damage marijuana after harvest. Smith & Olson (a list of references appears at the end of this article) identified five beetle species from confiscated Mexican weed in San Francisco. They completed this study at the request of the DEA agents, whose offices were overrun by the pests. The predominant species, _Tribolium confusum_ (confused flour beetle), attacks only seeds, not marijuana proper. Two other beetles cited in the study, _Adistermia watsoni_ and _Microgramme arga_, are fungus feeders (the marijuana was moldy). Thankfully, the researchers found no cannabis equivalent to _Lasioderma serricone_, the tobacco cigarette beetle. Otherwise some whacked government lab would be growing the bugs en masse to spread across the continent.

Fungi destroy more bud than bacteria and insects combined. Bacteria in marijuana may be more dangerous to humans, but they are rare. Molds are common, and can be nasty: Ramirez reports four policeman developing pulmonary histoplasmosis after pulling up a 5,000-square-meter plot of marijuana in Puerto Rico. Some fungi won't rot pot, but they will put you in the hospital.

Many fungi causing disease in plants die off after their host is harvested. Exceptions include _Botrytis cinerea_ (the cause of gray mold) and _Alternaria alternata_ (brown blight). After harvest, your competition becomes _Aspergillus_, _Penicillium_, _Rhizopus_, and _Mucor_, the baddest actors on the planet. Each genus causes disease under different conditions:

Ubiquitous _Aspergillus_ grows on anything from rocket fuel to astronauts. The genus is millions of years old; while _Home sapiens_ may come and go, _Aspergillus_ will remain. Westendorp first found an _Aspergillus_ species attacking _Cannabis_ in 1854. More recently, Margolis & Clorfene describe a mold that _increases_ potency in marijuana. Their "black weblike fungus" sounds like an _Aspergillus_ species. _What_ species, I'd like to know....

Schwartz scraped _Aspergillus niger_ from the skull of a marijuana smoker experiencing sinus headaches. I frequently encounter _A. niger_ growing in ganja stored at room temperature. It does _not_ increase potency. Kagen also reports _A. niger_ growing in moldy marijuana, along with two _even nastier_ Aspergilli: _A. fumigatus_ and _A. flavus._

Chusid et al. blame _A. fumigatus_ for causing near-fatal pneumonitis in a 17-year-old. They note the patient buried his marijuana underground for "aging." No doubt the patient was looking for Margolis & Clorfene's fungus, but _A. fumigatus_ found him instead. _A. flavus_, on the other hand, kills slowly. It oozes carcinogenic metabolites called aflatoxins. Llewellyn & O'Rear found aflatoxins contaminating Virginian marijuana.

_Aspergillus_ species grow better in warmer climates, _Penicillium_ in cooler climates. Refrigerator storage encourages _Penicillium_ infestation. Kagen et al. isolated _Penicillium_ from marijuana cigarettes. Babu et al. identified _P. chrysogenum_ attacking marijuana. (_P. chrysogenum_ occurs abundantly in nature, and was Alexander Fleming's source of penicillin.) I isolated _P. italicum_ from marijuana stored with an orange peel at 0 degrees Centigrade. Adding peels to pot imparts a "pleasant bouquet" (Frank & Rosenthal). In my case, the peel imparted a nidus of infection. _P italicum_, the "blue citrus mold," is notorious for its ability to spread by contact (i.e., "one bad apple spoils the whole bunch").

Five _Mucor_ species have been described on _Cannabis._ Members of this genus grow fast and die young. One of them, _M. hiemalis_, regrettably bioconcentrates (and cannot metabolize) the herbicide paraquat from tainted substrates (Domsch et al.). _Mucor's_ first cousin, _Rhizopus,_ occurs in soil, ripe foodstuffs, and occasionally on people (especially diabetics). Grebeniuk isolated _R. stolonifer_ from hemp stems. In an inoculation experiment, I quickly rotted some damp marijuana with a colony of _R. stolonifer_ found growing on bread.

DIAGNOSIS Rotting marijuana produces a spectrum of odors, from stale to musty to moldy. _P. italicum_ perfumes a lavender bouquet, while _A. flavus_ smells like a locker room. _Clostridium_ bacteria stink like carrion.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*


----------



## Kupunakane

Part 2

*Infested marijuana often darkens in color and becomes crumbly. Anaerobic bacteria turn marijuana into brown slime. Marijuana undergoing rapid decay may feel warm to touch. (At this stage your stash is ready for the compost heap.) Tufts of fungi are often visible in mold material. In marijuana stored in darkness, strands look white to light grey. Exposed to light, storage molds spawn millions of colored spores in velvet clumps. A slight tap sends these spores into great billowing clouds. Generally, _Rhizopus_ and _Mucor_ produce grey-black spores; _Penicillium_ species are light blue-green; and _Aspergillus_ species are dark green-black.

To check for aflatoxins, inspect your stash under a black light (in medicalese, a "Wood's Lamp"). Material contaminated with aflatoxin-producing _A. flavus_ will fluoresce to a green hue under ultraviolet light.

To screen for insects, simply shake samples in a No. 10 steel sieve. Of course, not all bugs found in marijuana cause damage. Some are simply "innocent bystanders" caught during harvesting and die right away. Live (and chewing) insects are more suspicious. A hand lens is helpful for I.D.

CONTROL
Avoid damaging plants before they completely dry (even while they are in the ground and growing). Wounded tissues release exudates on which fungi feed and establish a foothold. Lucas says diseased and nutrient-deficient leaves (as well as old yellow leaves) produce more exudates than healthy leaves. Expect more mold problems in poorly grown plants.

The secret to stopping bacteria and mildew is moisture control. Even grey mold dies if plants are carefully and quickly dried. Oven-cured pot rots less than air or sweat-cured crops. Sweat-cured _Cannabis_ (remember '70's Colombian?) maintains a "tradition" of _Aspergillus_ contamination.

The oven-drying method inevitably leads to a harsh product. So most people air-dry by suspending plants upside down with enough space for circulation. Drying rooms should be cool and dry, preferably in uninterrupted darkness. (Most storage fungi require light to sporulate and spread.)

Living cannabis plants are about 80% water. Perfectly dried marijuana contains about 10%-15% water or moisture content (MC). Material below 10% MC becomes too brittle and disintegrates. Fungi cannot grow below 15% MC. Unfortunately, many growers market their crop _above_ 15% MC. Cannabis, like corn flakes, is sold by weight, not volume. Tobacco farmers also allow thier product to gain weight by reabsorbing moisture before sale. They term this risky business "coming into order." Recently purchased products should be redried. Freezer storage will not protect damp pot. Placing lemon or orange peels in stored marjiuana is discouraged, as they raise the MC above 15%. Dipping _Penicillium_-infested plants in a solution of baking powder will inhibit these acid-loving fungi but the product must be rapidly redried.

Maintaining stored marijuana at 10%-15% MC also discourages insects. Insecticides have no application in stored marijuana. Their residue pose a danger to customers. Also, water-based sprays will kill bugs but trigger a fungus infection by raising the MC. Fumigants (gas, not sprays or aerosols) contain no liquid, thus they do not trigger mold infestations. But they leave residues in air pockets of fumigated material. Big buds are full of air pockets. Poisons are very useful for disinfecting drying rooms, but only _after_ the crop has been cleared out.

Low temperatures will "freeze" an insect infestation. However, with rewarming, many bugs continue their destruction. Another drawback to freezing above-15% MC marijuana involves the aforementioned exacerbation of _Penicillium._ Heating marijuana in a 66-93 degree Centigrade oven for 10 minutes will kill most pests. This also dries out the product--again, the cornerstone of control. Marijuana should not be heated longer than 10 minutes or 93 degrees Centigrade to prevent THC oxidation.

CONSUMER CAVEATS 
Immunosuppressed individuals and asthmatics should never be exposed to molds, especially _Aspergillus._ People using medical marijuana should take extra precautions:

Ungerlerder et al. sterilized marijuana with ethylene oxide, reporting no loss of THC from fumigation. These researchers also irradiated their dope with high-dose Cobalt 60 (15,000 to 20,000 Gray Units!) with no loss of THC. _This method is not recommended for novices._

Moody et al. evaluated waterpipes for smoking _Aspergillus_-contaminated marijuana. Unfortunately, they found only a 15% reduction in transmission of fungal spores.

In Chicago, goofy dudes spray their marijuana with formaldehyde. This kills insects and fungi, but at a price. The treated weed, known as AMP, causes anoxia and psychomotor retardation when smoked (Spector). According to _Newsweek_ (Jan. 20, 1986), a few ill-intentioned dealers dipped marijuana in rat poison or insecticides like Black Flag or Raid. They called this product "WAC." Indeed. Have a nice day.*

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah thanks BB..


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Wasn't really my find. Someone posted the link on another site
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## THCPezDispenser

You found it for us BBP


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo there BBP,

  I am private messaging a couple of the mods,  and am going to ask them that you get the credit for this and if they will make a sticky of it. This is what we are all about. Growing and being safe, and that certainly includes watching out for our health too bro.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*OK guys it's a sticky.  Maybe i should move this to the harvesting, drying, and curing section. What do you guys think? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Shonuff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well consider it moved.  *


----------



## Mountain420man

Thanks for the great information it definitely isn't any fun.  Peace


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho TBG,
  Thanks Heaps big brudder

smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*You are most welcome my friend.  *


			
				KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho TBG,
> Thanks Heaps big brudder
> 
> smoke in peace
> Kingkahuuna


----------



## DomsChron

*Mouldy weed isn't good to smoke no matter what; weather it's because it degrades potency or not.

And I''l tell you why.

Would you normally - if it didn't have weed on it - pack up a bowl of mold and spark it?

I don't think so.

I rest my case.* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:[/B]


----------



## slowmo77

good read, thanks for the info BBP. makes you think about all the weed you've bought and smoked that might have had some of this stuff on it..


----------



## Puna bud

I do keep up on the mold situation here in Puna too.      I'm constantly doing battle with mold!    One day it's sunny here,with temps right around 86 degrees under clear blue skies.   Then by late afternoon, here comes a tropical squall right off the ocean.   Causing more havoc than anyone can imagine!   I believe a lot of our strange weather patterns here are caused by different elements.   One, Hawaii is what is termed as semi-tropical.   Meaning that all the west side of the islands are dry, and the east side very lush!    Over the past several years we have had either El-Nino, or his sister type weather here,again causing Havoc the like no grower has seen in 30 years!

  For me I can no longer grow Indica plants.  But cross strains were indica is dominate is where I will check this next grow season.  Bud Rot has been a big problem for me this year.
  At Sept. harvest, I probably threw away close to a pound & a half of smoke that either had 'Bud Rot', or Mealy Bug infestation!?!?!   So the coming seasons I will try to create a newer mold resistant dominate indica strain.
As to what I'll cross this Indica-kush plant is up in the air.     I'm very limited to seeds at this current time.   As a matter of fact.   My last two grows were with 'bag seeds'!!!!!   So my grow was totally at the mercy of my seed strains!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Have you never heard of ISO hash/bubble?

24 ounces is a lot of material to throw away.


----------



## umbra

Somebody tell me what can live exposed to an open flame? CDC say no bacteria, germ, insect, mold, or fungi is capable of surviving an open flame. It is why it has been used for sterilization for 100 of years. And I agree with HIE hash and hash oil are good alternatives to chucking moldy pot.


----------



## Slartibartfast

umbra said:
			
		

> Somebody tell me what can live exposed to an open flame? CDC say no bacteria, germ, insect, mold, or fungi is capable of surviving an open flame. It is why it has been used for sterilization for 100 of years. And I agree with HIE hash and hash oil are good alternatives to chucking moldy pot.



A smoldering ember is not as hot as an open flame, plus a lot of material is carried away with the smoke that hasn't even gotten that hot.  Spores are tough and will survive and enter your lungs, where it is a nice warm wet habitat for mold.

I nearly died with a post surgical abdominal fungal infection.  Three months in the hospital and 6 more months with suction tubes hanging out of my guts.  I'm probably more careful than most people, but the danger is for real.


----------



## BrendanV

I've forsure smoked moldy buds :S


----------



## dank.bud76

damn dude wish i read this earlier.  i've been battling a lung issue with my dr. for 3-4 months now (even quit smoking tobacco 2 months ago because of it and if you smoke cigs you know thats dire!)  anyway i remember it wasn't too long after a "musky" smelling bag but thought to myself it couldn't be since the flame would kill it and everything looked okay.  20/20 hindsight your right, air particles not in the flame path would still pick up spores on the way down the pipe or even worse I'm a joint kinda guy so all the air is filtering through unsmoked herb.  and water pipes only filter 15%?!?!?!  i see the dr. again next week (more bloodwork/x-rays) and i'll tell him i was dealing with hay bails at the farm or something see if that helps him with a diagnosis.  antibiotics seemed to work but still not 100% and i don't even smoke cigs any more.  and yep, i'm back to the good stuff so guess i need to do better to make it last this time so i can keep the qc process in house ;-)  i think i do a better job than "my backup guy" does that's for sure!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Considering it's your life, why not tell him you think you smoked some moldy weed?  I can't think of _any_ reason to short change him on diagnostic information.  Different molds grow on different plants.

Antibiotics aren't usually effective for molds/fungi.  They may treat it with something like Diflucan or Trican.  Both of those are brand names for fluconazole.


----------



## dank.bud76

never really thought of it until i read this post, things have gotten better, but not 100%.  i see him in a week or so and will probably rely on doctor patient confidentiality on this matter, with a request of no note in my file.  only because your ins. company can look at it as a course of business and in some instances could cause some problems.


----------



## HydroManiac

Wow man this post made a real difference on where I get my weed man


----------



## Slartibartfast

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Wow man this post made a real difference on where I get my weed man


Yeah, I get mine from my back yard.
Ever since we started talking about this, I've worried about my recently cured weed.  I opened a couple of jars today to give it a sniff. It's dry enough though, smelled good.


----------



## HaZy-DaYz

lol.. i hate A. Niger mold... lmfao   thats racist.. lolololol


----------



## duffman

lucky you told me this,my mate is selling weed that is moldy and it has the black chunks you said. We been just smoking it anyway,no way in hell am i going to let any of my mates buy or smoke this anymore. 
thanks


----------



## smokeup420

DANG!!dats some scary stuff. i hope i cure my stuff prop..wit all that bacteria n fungi info it makes u think twice about halfassin it..and curein at all.


----------



## Six

HOLY SNYKEE.......do you realize how many times ive burnt some dank tastin stuff that i was pretty sure was moldy...didnt much care after a few hits but dang...thats some scary stuff...good info for sure especially with my first cure right around the corner....i will be extra carefull....Thankyou so much for diggin this info up for us...all the more reason to be happy that im my own supplier now...                                                                                      :holysheep:


----------



## tag920

I had white fuzzy mold on the biggest thick buds in my grow while they were almost ready to harvest. Can I just cut away the moldy part and save the rest of the cola? Is there any way to fumigate the grow room so it won't be there for the next crop?


----------



## midnightTOKER85

there are over 1,000 ways to die and I dont want weed to do me in thanx alot bro


----------



## sdog

I also said to rinse the moldy bud in iso and let the iso evaporate and you are left with thc. How long you soak it determines the quality of the oil   sdog


----------



## dman1234

smoking moldy pot has put you in the hospital several times??????


----------



## rotten_socks420

hahahahahaha


----------



## Jericho

blondeboy said:
			
		

> *Mold is a killer if smoked, without a doubt!  I fear mold so much, I've been know to throw away a whole branch of weed with only detecting small amounts of mold. That is how precautions you must be because what can cure you, can easily kill you as well.  Smoking moldy sh*t has put me in the hospital several times!  I was hoping to hear some remedies of protecting mold from developing on my pot during storage. Here are some advice that I've learned in protecting pot from mold while storage long-term (5-6 mos).  Remove all weed from steams and seeds because this is usual where mold first appears and spreads throughout.  Grind the weed into fine particles, fine enough to be smokable.  Afterwards, extra-Dry them on a screen but not too flaky dry! Store them in an airtight container in the bottom of your refrigerator.*



Anyone who does read this should also follow this link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55316 To get the full information on this post. Read all the posts.


----------



## blondeboy

Tks Jericho for adding my link, I'm yet to learn how to do that.


----------



## Slowlyburn

Can a UV light be used to sterilize? I use some high powered UV lights on my planted fish tanks to eliminate bacteria and algae.


----------



## Maximlis

Its really bad smoking. even in cigarette packet its written smoking is injurious to health.


----------



## PuffinNugs

there have been studies now though taht say that marijuana smoking does not decrease lung function like cigarettes do, its hard to believe but it hardly damages the lungs at all.

moldy weed can kill you though.


----------



## lindseyf

does this scary stuff go for powdery mildew? can you cut that stuff off the leaves and dry it rea''y well?


----------



## PartyBro420

Correct me someone if i'm wrong but i don't think PM can survive in the conditions inside your lungs well enough to facilitate growth.

I wouldn't advise smoking bud with it at all though. It's still not healthy, and if you inhale the spores it's still not gonna be a good thing.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

I dunno Bro I don't think the spores could survive bein burnt and still *grow* in your lungs, but I'm pretty sure the toxins from it are not at all good for ya.

I remember smoking some mexi-bale years ago that was moldy (salty too, prolly floated in the ocean for awhile) and man that schwag tore me up!!  I could hardly breath for three four days.  Never again.


----------



## notaburnout

Can someone PLEASE describe in detail what moldy weed smells like? I mean weed that's already been dried and stuff, not still fresh on the plant. I got some crappy B or C grade stuff from my buddy that looks ok, but when you squeeze the nugs they smell AWFUL. It's really hard to describe the smell but it almost stings my nostrils. Reminds me of burnt rubber or chemicals or something.


----------



## notaburnout

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> I remember smoking some mexi-bale years ago that was moldy (salty too, prolly floated in the ocean for awhile)


 
ROFL :spit:


----------



## trillions of atoms

Spam


----------



## MightyMoh

I can't believe people even need to be told... I wouldn't even chill in a room with mold nevermind smoke it! And don't think you can get away with vaping it either


----------



## Gorilla

Kupunakane said:


> *In Chicago, goofy dudes spray their marijuana with formaldehyde. This kills insects and fungi, but at a price. The treated weed, known as AMP, causes anoxia and psychomotor retardation when smoked (Spector). According to _Newsweek_ (Jan. 20, 1986), a few ill-intentioned dealers dipped marijuana in rat poison or insecticides like Black Flag or Raid. They called this product "WAC." Indeed. Have a nice day.*


Thanks for finding this High Times article Kupunakane! Stories like these are what made me want to grow my own! When it came to harvesting drying trimming and curing when I first started out as a hobby grower, I had already read similar articles like this in my High Times and Cannabis Culture magazines before my first harvest and boiled down all the info into a simple procedure for my 4 plants:

1. When my Buds were ready to harvest I’d flush the soil with a daily pure watering for a week.

2. During the “flush week” I’d hand pick all the leaves off the stalks, stems and branches leaving the Buds and their sugar leaves.

3. Then I’d just pull the Buds and dry them under the lights of my Veg room with my other vegging plants turning the Buds daily on old newspaper. Took about 3-5 days for them to dry. I’d store the dried Buds in old clean coffee cans. I hated buying an ounce that wasn’t dry—I was getting ripped off, just paying for water! I’d have to dry the **** out of them to roll and smoke without the joints going out all the time. My first crop I dried totally so they were ready to break up, roll and smoke. Never trimmed and smoked the Bud sugar leaves with the Bud. Never had to worry about contaminants and excess water ruining the smoke.



When I decided to go “commercial” I had to trim many plants and decided to save time with a trimming machine. I’d pull the whole plant and hang it to dry in my custom-made dry room after bucking the stems and stalk for Bubble Hash leaves. The waste I’d feed to my horses. Then just snap off the dried Buds and throw them in my new auto-trimmer, called a “Green Broz”. Can remember how impressed I was with the job—looking hand-trimmed but eventually I’d have to waste time cleaning the machine so it wouldn’t jam but it did anyway—I don’t know how when the blades were clean! Then I realized all the resin I was wasting in the blade cleaning process anyway.



I went through several expensive brands until I found a “Blade-less” trimmer. It never needed cleaning or maintenance cause it didn’t have blades! It was called a, “Toms Tumble Trimmer” and since it worked beautifully and never broke down, I got more as my operation got bigger!



So, to make a long story longer, I’ve never had mould or rotting problems on my organically grown Buds cause they were all dried properly first and that’s all you have to worry about—if the Buds are dried right, curing is no big deal.


----------



## Gorilla

Kupunakane said:


> *In Chicago, goofy dudes spray their marijuana with formaldehyde. This kills insects and fungi, but at a price. The treated weed, known as AMP, causes anoxia and psychomotor retardation when smoked (Spector). According to _Newsweek_ (Jan. 20, 1986), a few ill-intentioned dealers dipped marijuana in rat poison or insecticides like Black Flag or Raid. They called this product "WAC." Indeed. Have a nice day.*


Thanks for finding this High Times article Kupunakane! Stories like these are what made me want to grow my own! When it came to harvesting drying trimming and curing when I first started out as a hobby grower, I had already read similar articles like this in my High Times and Cannabis Culture magazines before my first harvest and boiled down all the info into a simple procedure for my 4 plants:

1. When my Buds were ready to harvest I’d flush the soil with a daily pure watering for a week.

2. During the “flush week” I’d hand pick all the leaves off the stalks, stems and branches leaving the Buds and their sugar leaves.

3. Then I’d just pull the Buds and dry them under the lights of my Veg room with my other vegging plants turning the Buds daily on old newspaper. Took about 3-5 days for them to dry. I’d store the dried Buds in old clean coffee cans. I hated buying an ounce that wasn’t dry—I was getting ripped off, just paying for water! I’d have to dry the **** out of them to roll and smoke without the joints going out all the time. My first crop I dried totally so they were ready to break up, roll and smoke. Never trimmed and smoked the Bud sugar leaves with the Bud. Never had to worry about contaminants and excess water ruining the smoke.



When I decided to go “commercial” I had to trim many plants and decided to save time with a trimming machine. I’d pull the whole plant and hang it to dry in my custom-made dry room after bucking the stems and stalk for Bubble Hash leaves. The waste I’d feed to my horses. Then just snap off the dried Buds and throw them in my new auto-trimmer, called a “Green Broz”. Can remember how impressed I was with the job—looking hand-trimmed but eventually I’d have to waste time cleaning the machine so it wouldn’t jam but it did anyway—I don’t know how when the blades were clean! Then I realized all the resin I was wasting in the blade cleaning process anyway.



I went through several expensive brands until I found a “Blade-less” trimmer. It never needed cleaning or maintenance cause it didn’t have blades! It was called a, “Toms Tumble Trimmer” and since it worked beautifully and never broke down, I got more as my operation got bigger!



So, to make a long story longer, I’ve never had mould or rotting problems on my organically grown Buds cause they were all dried properly first and that’s all you have to worry about—if the Buds are dried right, curing is no big deal.


----------



## Squatchbud

BrendanV said:


> I've forsure smoked moldy buds :S


The struggle is real! LOL


----------

